# Wow !! What a huge skyline - Recife



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

For those people who love cool skylines on its real definition !!

*R.E.C.I.F.E* (Northeast Brazil)

*Metropolitan Region of Recife: +- 14 km of sky + line !! *
All the pictures from Recife_Flickr


1. This is the main Skyline of Recife, that has another one away from the beach! In this picture you see Boa Viagem Beach...










2. Here you see it conecting to another county called Jaboatão dos Guararapes, that is part of the metropolitan region of Recife (the conection is in the end, the curve part)









3. A close up of the main Avenue.. it has some tall buildings as you can see!!









4. Another one!!









5. The view from the corner from the second picture! Nice no?










Hope you liked it


----------



## MasterPE (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok!! Omena nice pics, but , why don´t you put more Boa viagem beach pics? specially from street, for make a better vision of the beach .

Good work .


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

that's really long1


----------



## Marcus_CG (Jul 2, 2007)

mg: :uh:


----------



## carvalho56 (Aug 12, 2008)

cool... can you put more photos ?!?! cause you have to call more peoples in other countrys... got it ?!?!


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

I appreciate your comments, m8s !!

Master, in this one i just wanted to show the "skyline".. but i ll create others where i ll show more of everything !!!
Thx !



MasterPE said:


> Ok!! Omena nice pics, but , why don´t you put more Boa viagem beach pics? specially from street, for make a better vision of the beach .
> Good work .


Yeah man !!  cheers!!



oliver999 said:


> that's really long1


Cheers!!



Marcus_CG said:


> mg: :uh:


Sure kid.. i ll do others where i ll show more of the city ! 



carvalho56 said:


> cool... can you put more photos ?!?! cause you have to call more peoples in other countrys... got it ?!?!


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

It is impressive as far as size goes.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow. I want to see more...


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

I like alot very nice000


----------



## Don_Ron_NYC (Aug 25, 2008)

Great Job.

That is an amazingly long skyline. Post more


----------



## KevD (Jan 14, 2007)

Its amazing how many BIG cities there are in the world that I had no idea existed haha. I discover new ones all the time.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow, truly amazing.


----------



## Romão (Jul 24, 2008)

Bob beautiful photos! reef is really impressive. Boa Viagem May one of the beautiful beaches of the Northeast. Amazing pics.


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## Hugo_REC (Jul 15, 2008)

Recife skyline is AWESOME!! :cheers:
Great thread Omena!!
The first pic is amazing, I loved it!
Thank you for showing them! kay:


----------



## carvalho56 (Aug 12, 2008)

hehehe.. i want to see João Pessoa, whem do u gona put ?!?!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

:applause:
Very nice :cheers:


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

DanteXavier said:


> It is impressive as far as size goes.


Sure.. soon m8 .. Cheers



aljuarez said:


> Wow. I want to see more...


Thx!



karim aboussir said:


> I like alot very nice000


Ty !! i agree with you ! i ll, soon .. 



Don_Ron_NYC said:


> Great Job.
> That is an amazingly long skyline. Post more


Good to know i helped u to meet one more hehehe!



KevD said:


> Its amazing how many BIG cities there are in the world that I had no idea existed haha. I discover new ones all the time.






RonnieR said:


> Wow, truly amazing.


 thanks, Uncle Roma !!!



Romão said:


> Bob beautiful photos! reef is really impressive. Boa Viagem May one of the beautiful beaches of the Northeast. Amazing pics.






Leofold said:


> Beautiful.


yay!! Thank you, man!



Hugo_REC said:


> Recife skyline is AWESOME!! :cheers:
> Great thread Omena!!
> The first pic is amazing, I loved it!
> Thank you for showing them! kay:


Sure... ! lets talk aabout it, i ve got some ideas hehe!



carvalho56 said:


> hehehe.. i want to see João Pessoa, whem do u gona put ?!?!


 Cheers



christos-greece said:


> :applause:
> Very nice :cheers:


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow! REcife is great!! :cheers:


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

Kimura said:


> Wow! REcife is great!! :cheers:


Thx m8


----------

